# Norfolk Southern Passenger Train in Richmond



## Steeeeve (Sep 10, 2008)

I was driving back from a good pizza place in Richmond, VA today and stopped when I saw this new addition of passenger cars next to the famous triple-crossing in Richmond, VA.

The two passenger cars are the "Claytor Lake" and the "Virginia". A couple of Norfolk Southern guys were working on it and said the "assistant president for Norfolk Southern was staying there tonight" as it has been converted to a luxury hotel for the high ups. They said they couldn't go inside so no inside pics for me. I'm guessing the Norfolk Southern management iis up there for the VA State legislature session but who knows. In any event, it was a neat addition to the Richmond train scene.


----------



## Steeeeve (Sep 10, 2008)

This passenger train has been to Richmond before but it is not permanent. This looks like it was taken last year.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know that I ever saw skirts on a passenger car.


----------



## Steeeeve (Sep 10, 2008)

They aren't attached very well and it was somewhat windy out...I guess it is to make it look better? Who knows.


----------



## HighHood (Aug 15, 2008)

Pizza and trains, 2 of my favorite things. Speaking of Richmond, I was there on business a couple of summers ago, and several of us went out looking for pizza and beverages to unwind. We ended up at a place somewhere in the neighborhood of the triple crossing (?), and we sat out on the deck under several trestles. I don't remember the pizza much, but the CSX show overhead was worth the trip.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

HH,

We were down in Richmond visiting friends, and we went to a pizza joint that is almost directly under the triple crossing. I thought the pizza was good, for pizza south of New Haven.

Steeve, 
Those railcars are extensions of the corporate facility, and it is no wonder that you were not allowed to go inside. 




Mark


----------



## Steeeeve (Sep 10, 2008)

You are all thinking of Bottoms Up pizza. Great place!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting pictures. never seen skirting attached around a parked bussiness rain. Guess they figured it may help insulate the cars while parked during cold weather. Got to keep the big wheels warm.. Later RJD


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

"Cold weather" and "Richmond" in the same sentence? The skirting is an interesting detail, though. 

Later, 

K


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

They are not beyond cold weather in Richmond. Later RJD


----------

